# LFTS 10/29



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Time for check in...not much seeems to be moving this morning? Will hang in till 10am then get ready for the evening hunt.















Good luck if you are out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Out in Van Buren. Hoping the forky I passed last night blew up into a big 10 and strolls through my shooting lane.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Not fire hot today but I did see 1 buck! Not sure how big, far away thru brush


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Crazy action last night. Passed a couple of does because they had smaller deer sticking right with them. I keep anthropomorphizing the deer when I see them with kids. My shooter buck really f-ed with me yesterday as he decided to stay way S of me and on private the whole time. I tried to grunt him in. No response. I tried to snort wheeze at him. No response. He just stared in my direction from 150 yards out. I had 7 does work their way directly under me so it was an exercise in holding still so as to not get my tree blown out. I had to wait about a half hour after dark to come down because I could still hear so many deer around me. Fun times. Plus, I found the arrow that I lost last week that had fallen off of my quiver. 

Now I just need to remind myself that I'm out there to shoot a deer and not just observe them. 

Good luck today. I'll likely be heading out for an afternoon to evening hunt. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Lots of grunting and chasing in the thicket. Nothing has exposed themselves yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Had my target buck at 40 yards. No shot opportunities. Couple doe/fawn pairs since then. Here’s to hoping he comes back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

2.5 eight in the big plot at first light and six doe sporadically feeding around. Looks like there may be one fawn that's been abandoned.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Live from the home office...for just a few more hours. I'm hitting the road to Michigan by noon and will be in a tree a few hours later for my first sit of the year. My dad saw two shooters last night, so anticipation is quite high!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Slow so far here in Alcona co with on an off light rain. No deer to report. Good luck everyone hunting and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Macs13 said:


> I keep anthropomorphizing the deer when I see them with kids.


Ohh good vocabulary! I had to google it to be honest. 
"Anthropomorphism is the attribution of human traits, emotions, or intentions to non-human entities. "


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had this little 4 point cone through! Just need his grandpa to follow his same path!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Soon! 
I am now chomping at the bit ... a bit harder! 
Friday is my last day to work until 11/9! If I have cell service, I will finally be LFTS again 11/1 - 11/8! 
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Finally!! I’m finally seeing deer! It’s been real slow the last couple weeks, I could hear 2-3 bucks grunting back in the woods before it was light, since then I’ve seen 4 bucks and a doe and another good buck walk right under me before it was light enough to see my sights.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hit my grunt call after hearing what I thought was chasing off to my side. The doe from this morning pops back out in front of me, watched the river bottom and move back off up the ridge. Never seen a doe investigate a grunt.

My chasing I heard, nothing from that direction. Blue jays are making noise so that must mean a buck is coming, or they are just being blue jays


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Exciting morning, almost shot a big buck sitting 100 yards from my house. Got his pics back here this am so I snuck back and had him chasing does around soon after daylight. He ran past me in the wide open at 30yds but I couldn’t get him to stop. Have does out here still, but I think the one he wanted took him elsewhere now.


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Snuck in to a swamp at first light to a ground setup on public. Expecting mid day cruising through a funnel area. Heard something in the brush ahead and some tinkling. Thought maybe had got in on a couple bucks sparring. Turns out a duck hunter was on the pond that makes up part of the funnel. His calls were tinkling together He didnt make it to where they came through so ground scent shouldnt be an issue. Guess I will stick it out since I am here.








Hopefully the deer still work through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Seen 11 so far. 4 were little bucks. Got a 2 year old 7 point that showed up and has been bedded by me since 8:30 in some thick brush.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Big ones are on there feet while I'm at work


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey man are you hunting in Michigan ? If yes got any tips on how to get in I have a great spot in Lenawee county just waitong but can't get there lol !!


CDN1 said:


> Time for check in...not much seeems to be moving this morning? Will hang in till 10am then get ready for the evening hunt.
> View attachment 594787
> View attachment 594789
> 
> ...


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I live in Lenawee, i can get in and hunt it for you if needed


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Morning going kinda like expected. Had the doe group(At least 8)run back and forth 3 times by mostly small bucks, I thought I may have seen a good rack, but can't be sure. All the action has been 100 yards in front of me. The doe are gone now from what I can tell. I'm in my climber thinking about making the move. It could be risky, but hopefully worth it.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

He just woke up from his nap and is on the move.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Wind picked up, put my jacket on and still flat out cold. Planned to hang in the tree all day. Bucks sparring at less than 20 yards around 7 but too dark to make out bodies, much less points. Chased each other off a few minutes later. Two grouse strolled through, followed by spike. Two does just before 9. Scrape and rope licking branch are being used.

Brrrrrr...that wind bites


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not much happening. Going to sit for another hour and then go fishing


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dead here. Time for coffee. Back out later.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

1.5 old six point is the first buck seen this morning at 1020.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Well just like last year the 29th is hot on this property. Big tall 8 on my hit list is locked down with a doe on the middle of a bean field. Multiple bucks chasing does . Nice 6 was trailing one lost her and came right under me.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Directly downwind of me


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Slow for me through 10am. Went in to the office for a few hours and then back out tonight. Good luck all day sitters!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

aacosta said:


> Big ones are on there feet while I'm at work
> View attachment 594817


A Boon & Crockett Riverdale 11 point, now we're talkin!!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Well I had no luck this morning. But another friend of mine stuck a dandy!








The big uns days are numbered. Will be in stand early this afternoon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

CDN1 said:


> Well I had no luck this morning. But another friend of mine stuck a dandy!
> View attachment 594853
> 
> The big uns days are numbered. Will be in stand early this afternoon!
> ...


It sure is a dandy congrats to him


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Best sit of the year so far – almost had a shot on a nice 8 at 10:30, but we were both guilty of paying a little too much attention to the turkeys. Unless he happens to walk the exact same path he did today, I'm feeling optimistic about my chances.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

My view after a slightly late start. On the ground this morning/midday, in the climber later. Watching a transition feeding area with fresh scrapes. Quiet so far.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

retired dundo said:


> It sure is a dandy congrats to him


Happy for him. But He hunts the opposite side of the creek, on a property I just lost permission for that was on the other side of the same creek :banghead3. Oh well, he's a good friend I'm happy for his success! Great buck


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

My move went pretty smooth. Jumped one that was unknowingly bedded 50 yards from me. Got about 6 feet up my new tree and had 3 fawns come in and cross downwind 10 yards. They new something wasn't right and I had to stay there about 10 minutes, luckily a spike came in and grabbed there attention, then they walked off. Been dead since. Don't have much confidence until this evening, but will be sticking it out. The first lite sanctuary is doing a good job keeping me warm. Coffees luke warm.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dad continues to tease his sons who are working! He couldn’t punch last tag on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

On Target said:


> My move went pretty smooth. Jumped one that was unknowingly bedded 50 yards from me. Got about 6 feet up my new tree and had 3 fawns come in and cross downwind 10 yards. They new something wasn't right and I had to stay there about 10 minutes, luckily a spike came in and grabbed there attention, then they walked off. Been dead since. Don't have much confidence until this evening, but will be sticking it out. The first lite sanctuary is doing a good job keeping me warm. Coffees luke warm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats on the spike! Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> Congrats on the spike! Pics or it didn't happen...


It didnt happen lol


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

aacosta said:


> It didnt happen lol


Not how I read it! Spike came in, shooed the others off and it's been dead since. Pretty clear to me. I just wanted to see a dead spike. Pretty rare around here, you know.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

They are elusive and hard to kill


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I guess I could have worded that differently. Spike is going to see another day. A bb may have been in trouble. Still nothing since then. Is it 5 yet? I stand by what I said in the all dayer post. Middays have always been uneventful for me 99% of the time. Its the 1% that keeps me doing it. Kind of like dumb and dumber, "so you're saying there's a chance".

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

In for the afternoon sit same spot as last night. different stand. Pushed up tight to the river 50yrd from the east Corn field 200yrds from the west corn field. Wind is blowing my scent out over the river. Deer are close by. Cell cam is 167yrds to my northwest right along the river 















With all that doe scent you’d think a buck would cruse this river bottom?? 
Here’s to hoping so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Whoops View from the stand
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm up in the tree, let's see if my luck can change.
Did have a few scrapes on the way into this spot

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Wasn’t going to hunt tonight until my neighbor sent me a photo of our number #1 buck coming into my property at 8:30 this morning. Here’s to hoping he’s still in these woods. May have landed myself in the doghouse for hunting tonight but hey shell forgive me....eventually.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

CDN1 said:


> Well I had no luck this morning. But another friend of mine stuck a dandy!
> View attachment 594853
> 
> The big uns days are numbered. Will be in stand early this afternoon!
> ...


That’s an outstanding buck! Love the drop! Congrats to the lucky hunter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Slow morning but heard some farther in in the dark chasing. Came around to other end of block for right wind and found a lottt of very fresh big buck sign. Good luck guys.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 15 min ago. Saginaw County. Watched a really nice 6 or 8 when I drove in. Chased out a couple does walking in. Then found 4 new scrapes about 60 yards from my stand. I like it so far.

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in the same spot as this morning in Arenac county. Dang rain needs to stop! Pulled some cards on my way in this morning and finally have some decent bucks showing up! Hopefully one makes a mistake this afternoon! 

Good luck and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Wasn’t going to hunt tonight until my neighbor sent me a photo of our number #1 buck coming into my property at 8:30 this morning. Here’s to hoping he’s still in these woods. May have landed myself in the doghouse for hunting tonight but hey shell forgive me....eventually.


ALWAYS better to beg forgiveness than ask permission when it comes to hunting!
<----<<<


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’ve been here for a little over a hour but this wind is killing me, it has blown every direction it possibly can and I’m thinking it’s time to hit the eject button before it’s to late.
Flight


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


That's a stud!! Congratulations!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


Great job congrats on a very nice buck! Did you hunt all day?


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats to those that scored today! Nice looking bucks!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


Beautiful buck FMT! Congrats that’s a nice one and sounded like an exciting hunt. Way to call him in.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


Awesome. Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


Sweet congrats


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


Awesome job congrats!!

That’s some motivation to do some more rattling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Second time out this year. I've had a lot of activity on camera so I have a good feeling.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

CDN1 said:


> Well I had no luck this morning. But another friend of mine stuck a dandy!
> Love the mass and drop time congrats to your buddy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


Nice one. Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


Nice. Congrats


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Been out for an hour in Calhoun co. Some great bucks this morning (of course I had a conference call so didn’t get out) let’s keep it going.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


 I'm jealous. Really want to rattle one in. Real antlers or substitute of some sort? That's awesome. Happy for you.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

This guy just chased a doe all over, grunting the whole time. Then gave up


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


Excellent work! Congrats


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

dewy6068 said:


> Back in the same spot as this morning in Arenac county. Dang rain needs to stop! Pulled some cards on my way in this morning and finally have some decent bucks showing up! Hopefully one makes a mistake this afternoon!
> 
> Good luck and be safe!
> 
> ...


I’ve heard a couple guys talking about heavy rain in MI already today. I’ve checked the radar twice and have only found tiny dots of green for all of Michigan. Where is it raining??










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


Awesome congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Been back at it for an hour. Hoping to catch some bucks cruising for does. Been oddly quiet here in Allegan Co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


SWEET!!!! Bucks in trucks!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sniper said:


> I’ve heard a couple guys talking about heavy rain in MI already today. I’ve checked the radar twice and have only found tiny dots of green for all of Michigan. Where is it raining??
> View attachment 594967
> 
> 
> ...


Where is it raining? Unfortunately down here.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

sniper said:


> I’ve heard a couple guys talking about heavy rain in MI already today. I’ve checked the radar twice and have only found tiny dots of green for all of Michigan. Where is it raining??
> View attachment 594967
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a light sprinkle but lasted long enough to get me all wet. It was just a small cell and has now stopped! Hope it’s done for the evening now! Arenac county


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope the deer are moving as much as this wind is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

In the stand for less than a minute, didn't even have gloves on yet. God I love this!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m in! Sitting a stand I haven’t even had out for probably 3 years. I rattled in 2 bucks on Tuesday evening a 1.5 yo six and and nice 2.5 eight. Could have shot either been a few years since I had them come in like that to a rattle. Trying it again tonight but on the edge of a field and I’ve got dumb Dan with me tonight to help seal the deal!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just spooked a nice 10pt with a snort wheeze. Didn’t think he’d hear me with the wind. guess I should have grunted or used the bleat. He had to be 150 yds


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Couldn’t take it any more. Bolted work early flew home, let the dog out, changed, sprinted to my favorite rut stand where I need a N wind, and am all set. Apologies to anyone I may have run off the road. Hypothetically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I used to think I disliked squirrels then I started primarily hunting public...even they are sparse lol. Nothing to get heart going. About to have put hood on wind is cold.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Ottawa County tonight. They just took down a big cornfield to my East a couple hours ago. Hope they pushed some deer across the street in my direction. Walked by 2 does on the way in that just stood still and never moved as I passed by. Wind is right for this spot tonight.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The drizzly rain has stopped here and I'm back out. Hoping after a slow morning that some move tonight.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nothing so far except lots of cold wind. But that’s ok, at least it started raining .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


Congrats real nice buck


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sitting the downwind side of some thick bedding at my in-laws. Hoping to catch some cruising. Wind is way more easterly than forecasted. Should be Ok but is swirling just a hair. 




















Sent from d_mobile


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


Great buck he will look real nice on your wall


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa, hang and hunt tonight had a little problem finding a tree that I liked but should be good now .


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac Checking in for prime time. Congrats to all successful hunters today!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Deer better hurry up and move. Just ate my last peanut butter cup. In since 2pm just a few squirrels








It prime time!!!!!!!!! Let’s go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Haven't sit down yet. 3rd buck was a shooter, inside 40 yards for 20 minutes but no shots. Hopefully he comes back.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Who wants some?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally caught up in the thread, congrats to to everyone this morning! Been in since 4, hunting some public where I found a scrape last week, still is here along with some other sign. On the ground hunkered down in a blow down. Too thick for the saddle in here with nothing trimmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Had a nice sit, but all quiet for me. Walking back to the car managed to bag dinner though nailed a Ruffed grouse - glad I had a small game tip with me.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

This isn’t how I imagined it would be when I was at work this morning. These winds keep pushing me farther south, I’m off a point now and it’s open cut beans behind me. There’s big tracks in here along with a big rub, let’s see what happens!
Flight


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

hypox said:


> Who wants some?
> 
> View attachment 595015


Sweet move


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Second shot didn’t miss
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Good job not giving up


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

CDN1 said:


> Whoops View from the stand
> View attachment 594937
> View attachment 594939
> View attachment 594941
> ...


Looks like a creek to me But looks like a nice spot


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Apparently the deer don’t like being out in this cold north wind any more than I do. Not a deer yet. If they don’t show up quick I’m looking at my first skunk of the year.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I shot a buck and I liked it


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Blood is kind of crappy. Arrow half blood half tallow. Looks lungish. Going to give her a few hours before tracking. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Had a basket rack chasing does all over. Fun night. Love the app that lets me start my truck as I leave my stand. Boy a warm cab feels good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

8 does and two bucks, i watched the bucks for along time. they never came any closer then a 100yds. one 8 and small four pt. and a unknown deer as i was walking out. the only bad thing, was a bee crawled up my pant and left me a nice stinger.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ended up seeing 15 all doe’s and fawns except one little 3 pt.
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Blood is kind of crappy. Arrow half blood half tallow. Looks lungish. Going to give her a few hours before tracking.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Hope you get it


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Skunked for the first time this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

phantom cls said:


> 8 does and two bucks, i watched the bucks for along time. they never came any closer then a 100yds. one 8 and small four pt. and a unknown deer as i was walking out. the only bad thing, was a bee crawled up my pant and left me a nice stinger.


Hope your not alergic


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Crazy action last night. Passed a couple of does because they had smaller deer sticking right with them. I keep anthropomorphizing the deer when I see them with kids. My shooter buck really f-ed with me yesterday as he decided to stay way S of me and on private the whole time. I tried to grunt him in. No response. I tried to snort wheeze at him. No response. He just stared in my direction from 150 yards out. I had 7 does work their way directly under me so it was an exercise in holding still so as to not get my tree blown out. I had to wait about a half hour after dark to come down because I could still hear so many deer around me. Fun times. Plus, I found the arrow that I lost last week that had fallen off of my quiver.
> 
> Now I just need to remind myself that I'm out there to shoot a deer and not just observe them.
> 
> ...


You are still trying to kill your 1st deer correct? You surely have more patience then myself when I first started !! you've been covered up and have yet to let an arrow fly. Can't wait to see what you're waiting for. GOOD luck ! 



springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 594949
> 
> Rattled at 2. Little buck came in immediately. 15 minutes later this one did and I let him have it.


CONGRATS !



firemantom said:


> View attachment 594955
> I start hearing grunts inside the woods before it got light and had a buck walk under me about 7:30, still couldn’t make out how big. Then a nice buck came in grunting behind me about 75 yrds away then turned away from me. I grunted back, he stopped then kept going. Then I did a snort wheeze (which I never do because I’ve spooked them yrs ago doing it) and he stopped, turned around and started my way! He gets 10 yard away but I have no shot, then he realizes something isn’t quite right and starts walking to my left, which is great for me!! He’s now 15 yards to my left and behind me, I’m turned and ready, then he stops and is getting ready to bolt but as he turns to leave, I stop him and let it fly! He was slightly quartering away and the arrow hit perfectly. I could see blood at the impact site from my tree, waited an hour then started tracking. He went about 75-80 yards and piled up! 8 pt with two stickers, one that would’ve been sweet had it not broke off. Great morning!!


What a brute, CONGRATS !



d_rek said:


> Blood is kind of crappy. Arrow half blood half tallow. Looks lungish. Going to give her a few hours before tracking.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Good luck. Hope you find her


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

MichiFishy said:


> No deer for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 595067


Wood ducks are my favorite.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice bucks taking a dirt nap today. Congrats to all successful hunters.... took tonight off to go pick up wife's new 2020 explorer now I have enough brownie points to get me through hunting season....


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ended up seeing five bucks in around 10 does andfawns. Let a nice 2.5 buck walk right before dark


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Just for you @LabtechLewis shot this spike Oct 17th


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats to all those that notched tags today!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had great action this morning. After 11, I finally seen a doe at 6. It was kind of strange she came in alone from the east. Once she got in front of me, a fawn come running up to her and started going to town on the udders. That fawn must have been bedded 40 yards from me the whole afternoon. I left the climber in tree, I plan on being there in the morning hoping for a repeat of this morning. No all dayer tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Saw a whole lot of nothing today, kinda weird.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Nothing but grouse, my blind must be on there line of travel since I see them every sit. They stroll right up the hill towards me and they get so close I can hear them quietly clucking along right next to the hub.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Slow night for me too. One doe out the back window of my ground blind. I took tomorrow off so I’ll be in a tree tomorrow morning. Congrats to those that connected today and good luck to those still tracking.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Huntahalic said:


> Some nice bucks taking a dirt nap today. Congrats to all successful hunters.... took tonight off to go pick up wife's new 2020 explorer now I have enough brownie points to get me through hunting season....


With all the toys our team bought this year, we should change the name to "Big Spenders"


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Wood ducks are my favorite.


Me too, but I think this guy is going to the taxidermist, he's a good one. Had the hen lined up after I dropped the drake but decided to let her pass. I'm kinda mad about that now as I'm eating leftover tacos.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Had a great first sit of the year tonight. 16 deer, 4 bucks, one shooter. No shots, but looking forward to getting back after it in the morning.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats to all the successful hunters , ended up 4 does and 7 bucks , still no big boy but heading out in the morning again


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

0 for me tonight, calhoun county


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Well 5 hour netted zippo! Not one sighting. Well,...expect in front of the headlights on the way out of my area big slob running across the road. Oh well after em again in the morning! Good luck LFTS'ers see you in the morning.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

CDN1 said:


> Well 5 hour netted zippo! Not one sighting. Well,...expect in front of the headlights on the way out of my area big slob running across the road. Oh well after em again in the morning! Good luck LFTS'ers see you in the morning.


Just curious. I see sarnia. Are you hunting in Michigan and if so how did you get across the border.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking forward to my first morning sit tomorrow. Weather should be perfect. Rained all day today now clearing skies and temps will be in the mid 30s by morning. I can’t wait. Congrats to everyone who put one down today.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I got my first whitetail this evening about half an hour before dark. 2 1/2 yo 8 point.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Lightfoot said:


> I got my first whitetail this evening about half an hour before dark. 2 1/2 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 595145


Great first deer lightfoot nicely done.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Lightfoot said:


> I got my first whitetail this evening about half an hour before dark. 2 1/2 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 595145


Dandy. Congrats


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Lightfoot said:


> I got my first whitetail this evening about half an hour before dark. 2 1/2 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 595145


That’s an outstanding first deer! Congrats that’s one you’ll never forget. Well done! Great buck!


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Man you guys tagged some trophy bucks today.. very impressive!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Lightfoot said:


> I got my first whitetail this evening about half an hour before dark. 2 1/2 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 595145


Congrats nice


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Lightfoot said:


> I got my first whitetail this evening about half an hour before dark. 2 1/2 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 595145


Well earned buck, man. Guess your habitat plan helped, eh?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Former grunt said:


> Just for you @LabtechLewis shot this spike Oct 17th


Thanks. Looks good. Steep angle shot?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn’t see anything this afternoon...just one 4 point this morning. Pretty slow...

Congrats to everyone that connected today!!

Back at it in the morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lightfoot said:


> I got my first whitetail this evening about half an hour before dark. 2 1/2 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 595145


Great 1st buck!! Congrats!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

retired dundo said:


> Hope your not alergic


no, but it was hard sleeping last night! sucker got me inside my knee cap. and its still letting me know this morning.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> That’s a great first buck, congrats! I’m sure your hooked for life now! Your first is one you never forget! It’s funny how when you look at your collection you remember the hunt for each like it was yesterday but you can’t remember what you were doing a month ago! Congrats again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was just talking to my uncle about that. I've got quit a few bucks and I can't recall every hunt to save my life. A few yeah but not all of em  think I hit my head to hard in my dirtbike accident !! seriously.. Wish I could remember em all like my 1st


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I am remember most of mine especially my first deer a buck in. 1979 Funny I only remember good times vacations fishing hunting.But have hard time with thing I did not like


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

jiggin is livin said:


> Went back out to the general area I hunted the other night. Saw one doe again, but no shot, wasn’t going to anyway.
> 
> I got so ******* turned around I came out to the trail a ways off. My OnX wouldn’t load, but I knew the general direction of the trail. Ended up seeing a light and two guys must have heard me sounding like a drunk cow trying to get through the thick schitt. I talked to them for a bit, nice guys. Ended up walking opposite direction’s in where I thought I parked. Nope. Turned around and walked back to my vehicle. Of course it loaded once I was on the trail. Lol
> 
> Good news, we weren’t hunting that close, I just ended up way off. Weird what a head lamp in thick crap will do. Seriously the easiest walk out there, no idea how I screwed it up that bad.


I have had the same issues when wearing a headlamp I am much better traveling the woods in the dark with a handheld flashlight or no flashlight at all .


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> Great job congrats on a very nice buck! Did you hunt all day?


Yes all day. It was slow from 10:30 to about 1:30, finally saw a small 8 wandering. Then between 2 and 3 I saw 4 bucks, 2 were a result of rattling the other 2 might have been they came through together 20 minutes after I shot mine , approximately 1/2 hr after rattling. This time of year through gun season I can expect to see a good buck mid day on most of the hunts that I sit all day.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> I'm jealous. Really want to rattle one in. Real antlers or substitute of some sort? That's awesome. Happy for you.











Real antlers. It's a set I found in an old broken down plywood deer blind when I was a kid. I bet they're at least 25 to 30 yrs old. They were stuck in the ground and half covered with dirt in the blind floor. I've rattled and killed 3 good bucks with these and called in a ton over the years with them, mostly 1.5 and 2.5's. I keep thinking I need to get some new ones as old antlers lose their "pop" but if you crack them and grind the beams together they still work. I've learned from listening to bucks fighting that you mostly hear the grinding not tines tickling. Once I applied this to my rattling technique the results improved.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Found her









A little back on entry, but not terrible. Exit was way back, so much have deflected off a rib. Not super impressed with the dead meat, but could also have made a better shot. Most shocking thing was absolutely zero blood. At least she’s not wasted.


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 595353
> 
> Real antlers. It's a set I found in an old broken down plywood deer blind when I was a kid. I bet they're at least 25 to 30 yrs old. They were stuck in the ground and half covered with dirt in the blind floor. I've rattled and killed 3 good bucks with these and called in a ton over the years with them, mostly 1.5 and 2.5's. I keep thinking I need to get some new ones as old antlers lose their "pop" but if you crack them and grind the beams together they still work. I've learned from listening to bucks fighting that you mostly hear the grinding not tines tickling. Once I applied this to my rattling technique the results improved.


There was a tale of antlers being cached below ground by natives.
That would reduce rodent damage , but also be a controlled (mostly) environment keeping them from drying out.

Mineral oil can restore some tone. As in theory would be putting them in a humid environment.
(Look dear , new shower decorations!)
Your finding them in/on the earth means they were not as dry then , than if they were indoors.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Not much of a story. Pretty windy afternoon sit yesterday. She came in about 5:30 ish all by her lonesome. She looked back a few times so I thought something might be sniffing after her, but nothing ever did. Watched her browse for about a half hour and about 6-ish she finally offer up a broadside shot at 25 yards and I took the chance to put more meat in the freezer.

Thought it looked a little back, but not terrible, replaying everything in my head. She staggered right after shot and ran into woods.

I waited about 3.5 hrs to pickup trail. There was absolutely zero - and I mean zero - blood beyond the initial spatters I found right in the woods. Doubt started to set in about what transpired. FIL and I looked for an hour before calling it quits as there just wasn't anything to follow. Neighbor and I came back out around 10:30am this morning. Found her approx. 100 yards from where she was shot piled up. Absolutely no blood anywhere to be seen. Barely any even around where she died.

Shot was probably square in the liver, deflected a little and exited about 8" back and low. Cavity was full of blood. Slightly stinky gut job but not the worst i've smelled. I think most of her is salvageable. Kept the heart (it passed the sniff test) but I left the liver and not sure the tenderloins will be any good. We'll see. 

Anyway glad I found her. Could have made a better shot and no one to blame but myself for that. Still disappointed that with a large DIA expandable (g5 deadmeat) there was such little blood. A lot of factors there, but in the end at least she was recovered.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> View attachment 595353
> 
> Real antlers. It's a set I found in an old broken down plywood deer blind when I was a kid. I bet they're at least 25 to 30 yrs old. They were stuck in the ground and half covered with dirt in the blind floor. I've rattled and killed 3 good bucks with these and called in a ton over the years with them, mostly 1.5 and 2.5's. I keep thinking I need to get some new ones as old antlers lose their "pop" but if you crack them and grind the beams together they still work. I've learned from listening to bucks fighting that you mostly hear the grinding not tines tickling. Once I applied this to my rattling technique the results improved.


Cool pic. I took the rack pack this morning, but never used it. I tipped the can thrice at that little spike horn, but it didn't hear me even though it was only 50 yards away. Maybe I'll take the yearling ten point set tonight and give it a grind.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

d_rek said:


> Not much of a story. Pretty windy afternoon sit yesterday. She came in about 5:30 ish all by her lonesome. She looked back a few times so I thought something might be sniffing after her, but nothing ever did. Watched her browse for about a half hour and about 6-ish she finally offer up a broadside shot at 25 yards and I took the chance to put more meat in the freezer.
> 
> Thought it looked a little back, but not terrible, replaying everything in my head. She staggered right after shot and ran into woods.
> 
> ...


She will most likely be good - maybe not great! 
In my experience you always get a little taint with any gut shot. 
Best advice is wash her thoroughly with water as soon as possible. 
Other than that, I never wash out with water before hanging.
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Be mindful of your knife. Clean it well between tainted and non tainted meat. Or use two different knives!
Your nose will guide you if you sniff close.
Quarters and backstraps should be fine for sure.
The rear quarter that was on the ground the longest can get the sniff test near the joint too , but should be quite fine.

Washing soon enough can help. I've read of vinegar being used , but never tried it.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

d_rek said:


> Found her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see D ! CONGRATS


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

aacosta said:


> I live in Lenawee, i can get in and hunt it for you if needed


Just saw this I would have no problem but the landowner isn't to friendly with strangers and quite trigger happy with tresspassers lol


----------

